# قسم لزواج المتنصرين والمتنصرات



## حبيب يسوع (23 مارس 2012)

اقترح على ادارة المنتدى انشاء قسم خاص لزواج المتنصرين والمتنصرات لاننا نعلم حجم المشاكل الكبيرة التى تواجه المتنصرين والمتنصرات خلال وجودهم مع اسرهم هم محرمون من الكثير من النمو الروحى و لاستطيعون ممارسة امور دينهم المسيحى  لا يذهبون الى الكنيسة ولا يصومون  ولا يستطيعون اقتناء الكتاب المقدس ولا اقتاء الصليب ولا حتى صورة لليسوع المسيح او السيدة العذراء او احد القديسين ولا يحتفلون بالاعياد المسيحية مشاكل المتنصرين كثيرة جدا
ولو استطعنا ان نوفق بين المتنصر والمتنصرة لكان ذلك سببا فى حل اكثر من 80% من المشاكل التى يواجهونها المتنصر  
المتنصر والمتنصرة لا يستطيون ان يتزوجوا من مسيحى عادى لانهم فى نظر المجتمع هم مسلمون ولا يعلمون بحقيقة ايمانهم بيسوع المسيح
اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى ان تتبنى هذا الاقتراح  وان تضع الضوابط لدخول هذا القسم حتى لا يدخل ناس كدابين ويدعوان انهم متنصرين واعلم ان المنتدى يعلم من هم المتنصرين الحقيقين لان ادارة المنتدى بتتتصل بكل شخصيعلن انه متنصر حتى تتاكد من صدقه وقد حدث معى ذلك واتصل بى احد المشرفين فى المنتدى واجرى معى حوار لمدة ساعة كاملة وعرف منى كل شىء
اتمنى من كل الاخوة المتنصرين والمتنصرات ان يشاركوا فى هذا الحوار ونعرف رايهم فى هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
كل الشكر والتقدير للادارة المنتدى العظيم الرائع


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (23 مارس 2012)

*حبيب يسوع*

*عن نفسي فكرة زواج المتنصرين بتقلقنى شويه*

*لان ليها ابعاد مش لطيفه*

*لان الاولاد نفسهم هيتولودا بشهاادات ميلاد مسلمه*

*وكده هما كمان هيكبروا ف خوف وف قلق*


*بس كويس بجد انك بتفكر تلاقي حل*

*وهى ف الاول و ف الاخر وجهات نظر*



​​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (23 مارس 2012)

انا ضد هذا الموضوع لان هذا المنتدى منتدى مسيحى مش منتدى زواج​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مارس 2012)

نعم المنتدى مسيحى وليس منتدى زواج ولكن هذا القسم سوف يكون ليس بهدف الزواج اساسا وانما بهدف نمو روحى للمتنصرين والمتنصرات انا ارحب بكل الافكار سواء كانت مع الفكرة او ضدها وعايز مشاركة المتنصرين فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## bob (23 مارس 2012)

*حبيبي و تضمن منين ان الشخص متنصر او لا !!
مش يمكن يطلع شخص وهمي و يعرف مين متنصر و يسبب له مشاكل كتير 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (23 مارس 2012)

يعني تقصد الزواج يكون مقتصر على المتنصرين والمتنصرات؟ ام للمسيحيين (بالولادة) ايضاً دور في مثل هكذا زيجات ...ارجو التوضيح..


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2012)

*للاسف اقتراح صعب جدااااا تحقيقه أو حتى رعاية الفكره من خلال المنتدى
مش بس لان المنتدى تبشيرى ومش من اهدافه الزواج 
لكن كمان لانه زى ما وضحولك اخواتى مفيش ضمان لنوايا الاعضاء واحتمال الخداع موجود وهيكون ف خطوره كبيره ع العابر لو اتكشفت شخصيته ومعلوماته الشخصيه لانسان غير امين*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لك أخي الحبيب
هدف الفكره جميل 
وأنا أيضا عابر لكن لم يتم عمادي بعد
لكن أتمني أن لا تنفذ  تلك الفكره
مهما كانت الأيجابيات ..فعواقبها وخيمه
والشيطان يترصدنا للوقوع فى أي خطأ 
وأعتقد أن تلك الفكره .ستجمع من كل حدب وصوب
من هو صادق ومن هو كاذب ..من هو متنصر ومن هو يدعي ذلك
دع الأمر لرب المجد ..فوحده له التدبير
سلام المسيح يرعاك دوما​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 مارس 2012)

*رغم أني ضد فكرة قسم كهذا ، ولكن من الضروري زواج المتنصرين بالمتنصرات ، بذلك نبدأ بتشكيل عائلات وسلالات مسيحية ضمن المجتمعات الإسلامية ، هذه التصدعات ستسبب الانهيار الكبير للمجتمع الإسلامي يوماً ما .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 مارس 2012)

اصدقائى الاعزاء
ارجوكم اشعروا بنا حسوا بالمنا مهما حاولت ان اصف لك النار لن استطيع ولكن اذا لمست النار سوف تعرف معنى المعاناة الكبيرة ارجوكم لا تحكموا علينا بالاعدام ارجوكم اعطونا الامل انا اريد منكم جميعا التفكير فى حل مشاكل المتنصرين ارجوكم نحن منكم ونحن سعداء بهذا الاختيار الصعب جدا ارجوكم ساعدونا نفسى اكون مسيحى زى كل الناس اخدم الرب واصلى واصوم واقراء الكتاب المقدس واشاهد القنوات المسيحية انا فى عذاب لا يوصف ماذا افعل؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اصدقائى الاعزاء
> ارجوكم اشعروا بنا حسوا بالمنا مهما حاولت ان اصف لك النار لن استطيع ولكن اذا لمست النار سوف تعرف معنى المعاناة الكبيرة ارجوكم لا تحكموا علينا بالاعدام ارجوكم اعطونا الامل انا اريد منكم جميعا التفكير فى حل مشاكل المتنصرين ارجوكم نحن منكم ونحن سعداء بهذا الاختيار الصعب جدا ارجوكم ساعدونا نفسى اكون مسيحى زى كل الناس اخدم الرب واصلى واصوم واقراء الكتاب المقدس واشاهد القنوات المسيحية انا فى عذاب لا يوصف ماذا افعل؟


*هو لما نقول ان المنتدى غير مختص بخدمه زى دى وأننا متخوفين من تعرض العابرين لمخاطر واننا معندناش امكانيات لرعاية اقتراح زى ده يبقى احنا مش حاسين بناركواا!!
عموما لو ف اى تواصل بينك وبين اى كنيسه هيكون ده انسب حل وأمن طريق لتوفير فرصة زواج ومساعدتك ف كل اللى اتكلمت عنه 
ربنا معاك*


----------



## just girl (26 مارس 2012)

_*ما حكاية اصراراك فى اكثر من مشاركة فذات الموضوع .. تطلب مشاركة المتنصريين ؟؟.. *_
_*وهل الزواج سيحل عنك الاضطهاد ؟؟ اذا كان سيدك قد اضطُهدفتأكد انه ليس عبد افضل من سيده*_
_*وان كنت تحب شيئاً معه او مجد ارضى فانت لا تستحقه.. *_
_*اسأل المسيح ان يعطى لك الحل وان يحلك من النار التى تشكو لسواه لظــاها.. أمين *_


----------



## hisham said (13 أبريل 2012)

انا ارى ان هذا من حق العابر ان يعيش مثلنا المسيحيين .. وهناك حلول بالاتصال باباء الكنيسة والمناقشة معهم .. او السفر خارج البلاد والزواج هناك لان الزواج هنا سيكون صعب جدااا خصوصا هذه الايام .. ودرونا احنا ان نعرف المتيسرى الاموال المساعدة فى ذلك الامر من اجل سفرهم


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أبريل 2012)

هو الموضوع ده
مقلق كتير
وكل الكلام اللى فى الموضوع سليم وخصوصا كلام دونا انها متخوفه على العابرين 
لكن انا بقول لحبيب يسوع
الصبر لان انت يوم ما قلبت المسيح مخلص ليك 
كنت عارف ايه اللى هيترتب على كده
وانت اترك الامر فى ايد سيدك وهو هيدبرلك الامور
عن تجربه شخصيه انا عن نفسى فكرت فى حجات كتير وكنت بعتب على الكنيسه فى حجات كتير 
بالنسبه للمتنصرين 
لكن الخطر لما يكون لشخص واحد هتكون العمليه سهل لكن الخطر على ناس كتير ممكن يطوله الضرربالنسبه لانك عايز تعيش مسيحى زى الناس دى حاله نفسيه وهتمر بمشيئه المسيح
لكن المجتمع اللى انت فيه مجتمع انت عارفه كويس 
لما المسيحيين المولدين مسيحيين بيحصلوهم حجات كتير فما بالك بالمتنصر
حاول تسافر بره مصر وهناك هتقدر تعيش زى ما انت بتقول مسيحى زى كل المسيحيين 
لكن لو حابب تقعد فى مصر
اما انك تصبر  وتعيش مسيحى مع نفسك
او انك تبحث عن فرصه للسفر الى الخارج
ونصيحه منى ليك اتكلم مع اب كاهن فى الموضوع ده لانه هيفيدك اكتر من المنتدى 
هل تذهب الى كنيسه ام لا ؟؟​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أبريل 2012)

hisham said قال:


> انا ارى ان هذا من حق العابر ان يعيش مثلنا المسيحيين .. وهناك حلول بالاتصال باباء الكنيسة والمناقشة معهم .. او السفر خارج البلاد والزواج هناك لان الزواج هنا سيكون صعب جدااا خصوصا هذه الايام .. ودرونا احنا ان نعرف المتيسرى الاموال المساعدة فى ذلك الامر من اجل سفرهم


اقولك سر
بعد ما تسافر للخارج مش هيبقى همك غير المسيح والخدمه مش هتفكر فى حاجه تانى 
عن تجربه 
​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (13 أبريل 2012)

*كلنا في عذاب يا حبيب يسوع وانا متنصر زيك ولم يتم عمادي بعد.. بس زي ما قال بعض الاخوة ممكن يكون في خداع وتلاعب من بعض من يقولون انهم متنصرين وهذا سيسبب مشاكل كثيرة للمتنصرين حقاً*
*انا ضد فكرة الزواج هذه، حقا اخي اوافقك القول اننا لا نستطيع ان نصوم او نصلي ولا نستطيع امتلاك الكتاب المقدس ولا نستطيع مشاهدة القنوات المسيحية و لا ولا ولا ....*
*لكن علينا نصبر والرب معنا ولن يتركنا نتعذب كثيراً*
*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## clod (13 أبريل 2012)

الله يوفق


----------



## rania79 (14 أبريل 2012)

ربنا موجووووود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

*يا حبيب يسوع 

الكلام دا صعب عن طريق المنتديات :fun_oops:

ما ينفعش 


ليه ؟؟؟


لأن ممكن واحد مسلم يعمل فيها متنصر 

و يقابل البنية و يوديها فى 60 داهية 

أنا عارفة إنك ح تعترض بس إستنى علىَّ شوية

هو فيه سؤال :::

هو لازم يعنى يتجوزوا ؟؟؟؟:love45:

لازم لازم يعنى ؟؟؟؟

يعنى إحنا المتجوزين بنحسد العزاب:boxing: 

نقوم نعمل فيهم كدة 

حرام عليك يا شيخ !!!!! 

:new6::new6:
هههههههه

​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 مايو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا حبيب يسوع
> 
> الكلام دا صعب عن طريق المنتديات :fun_oops:
> 
> ...



*مش فاهم هيتجوزا اصلا على انهى اساس
حبيب يسوع الموضوع ده اصلا صب جدا
اذا كانوا بيتقابلوا بره النت ممكن يكون بينهم زواج
لكن النت كله من خلف ستار 
لا تعرف الوجه الحقيقى كلها اقنعه 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Jane2 (4 مايو 2012)

على فكرة الموضوع مهم جدا والزواج  عن طريق النت اوقات كتيرة جدا بينفع فى حالة واحدة ان كل طرف يبطل الكدب ويكون صادق مع نفسه لان اللى بيكذب بيغش نفسه من البداية
وكمان زواج المتنصرين فى غاية من الصعوبة... اسالونى انا
بس انا اشكر ربنا اتجوزت بالفعل عن طريق المنتدى من زميل متنصر  هنا ايضا فى المنتدى ولا داعى لذكر من هو الان
لكن اوعدكم هقول  هو مين بس  فى الوقت المناسب
وعلى فكرة زواجنا ناجح جدااااااا وهو انسان رائع فوق الوصف فعلا هديه من ربنا يسوع
فعلا ياريت يكون فيه باب للتعارف فى المنتدى من اجل توفير فرصة لزواج المتنصرين


----------



## Jane2 (4 مايو 2012)

صدقونى فى الاول وفى الاخر الزواج توفيق من ربنا وكل شىء بمشيئته لان بداية تعارفى بزوجى بدأت كصداقه فى داخل المنتدى وتبادل المعلومات الدينية ولم تكن بهدف الزواج مطلقا:new8:


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

Jane2 قال:


> على فكرة الموضوع مهم جدا والزواج عن طريق النت اوقات كتيرة جدا بينفع فى حالة واحدة ان كل طرف يبطل الكدب ويكون صادق مع نفسه لان اللى بيكذب بيغش نفسه من البداية
> وكمان زواج المتنصرين فى غاية من الصعوبة... اسالونى انا
> بس انا اشكر ربنا اتجوزت بالفعل عن طريق المنتدى من زميل متنصر هنا ايضا فى المنتدى ولا داعى لذكر من هو الان
> لكن اوعدكم هقول هو مين بس فى الوقت المناسب
> ...


*كلام أسعدني جداً لأن هذا النوع من الأسر سيكون نواة لتصدعات مسيحية كثيرة ستغير الواقع ، أنجبا أولاداً ليتربوا على نور الرب يسوع المسيح وبعد جيل ستكون الأسرة العابرة مجموعة أسر عابرة إلى أن تظهر الحقائق الكبيرة الصادمة بالملايين .*
*لكما كل المحبة ، وبانتظار معرفة العريس :smil15:*
*ولكن تحذيري لبقية الأخوة والأخوات ألا يأخذهم الكلام فكثيرون يحاولون الاصطياد في الماء العكر ، وليس الجميع ملائكة .*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (5 مايو 2012)

مبرووووووووووك و عقبالنا 

أنا رأيي أخويا 


*The Antiochian*

بما انك المشجع الوحيد للموضوع ده

فاحنا نمسكهولك ونديك عموله

وانا عن نفسي اذا جوزتنى بيكونلك الحلاوه


ههههههههههه


​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مايو 2012)

*يوجد فى قسم الشهادات موضوع يضم كل المتنصرين بالمنتدى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153747 

من خلال قراءة الاختبارات يستطيع كل متنصر ان يختار من يتناسب معه ويبدأ يتعرف على الماسنجر
المهم ان يتعامل الطرفان بصراحة تامة والرب يوفق الجميع*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يوجد فى قسم الشهادات موضوع يضم كل المتنصرين بالمنتدى
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153747
> 
> ...



يجب ان يعرف كل طرف بصدق شهادة الأخر والتأكد من معموديته اولا تجنبا لأي تلاعب ..
ممكن اعضاء يسجلو بغرض التاعرف والتواصل بهذا الشأن وتكون الاغراض غير سويه ..ويتعامل معهم العابر بحسن نيه دون حذر

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يوجد فى قسم الشهادات موضوع يضم كل المتنصرين بالمنتدى
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153747
> 
> ...



*إيه دا بأة 
دا ظلم 
دا اضطهاد
و إحنا المسيحيين ملناش حظ و لا إيه
يعنى إضطهاد من المسلمين و قلنا ماشى 
لكن كمان المسيحيين
لأة بأة 
:36_1_4:
:new6::t11::t11::t11:

*​


----------



## نغم (8 مايو 2012)

الفكرة لها الكثر من الايجابيات والسلبيات 
انا شخصيا مااعارض الفكرة لو نظرنا للجوانب المفيدة للمتنصر وهى الاستقرار وعيش الحياة بشخصيته الحقيقة وبممارسه كل حقوقه 
لكن اغلب المتنصرين بيكونوا يعانوا من عدة امور واللى ذكرت بعض منها  وبيكون فى توتر بحياتهم دائم

 وانا اتسأل بوسط كل هذا التوتر هيقدر المتنصر يختار صح شريكه؟؟ 

ممكن معاناته تدفعه للزواج وهو بالحقيقة ممكن مايكون متحمس لفكرة الزواج بقدر ماهو يتخذ الزواج مخرج للخلاص من ظروفه الصعبة 

وهالشى ممكن يؤدى لزواج فاشل لانه كان بدافع الخلاص من مشكلة  وماكان رغبته الحقيقة
وكلنا مدركين انه الزواج بحد ذاته مسؤلية وهو قرار كبير جدا ومحتاج اختيار حقيقي وصحيح

 حقيقة الامر وان تزوج المتنصر  بمتنصرة هيبقى مضطهد من المحيطين بيه وهتبقى معارضة الاهل قائمة ورد فعلهم العنيف فى اغلب الاوقات 

لكنى انا كذلك مرحبة للفكرة للاشخاص اللى فعلا بيكون الله مرتب لهم لقائهم من خلال المنتدى
وممكن هذا النوع من الارتباط ينجح لكن بدون اى تخطيط مسبق له 

وتسأول كبير يدور فى بالى ايه المانع من زواج متنصر من بنت مسيحية من عائلة مسيحية؟؟
ان كنا نقبلهم اخوة لنا فى المسيح ودم المسيح فداهم كما فدانا اذا ايه المانع انه كذلك يكون المتنصر شريك العمر؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2012)

*المشكلة تكمن في جوانب عدة ، منها أنه علينا عوضاً من نكسب هوية مسيحية للعابر أن يعلن المسيحي إسلامه !!!!!!!*
*هذا مرفوض جداً خاصة أمام المستقبل والإحصائيات والحقوق .*
*وأيضاً محاصرة المجتمع ، فنحن نريد العنب وليس محاربة الناطور .*


----------



## V mary (8 مايو 2012)

انا ضد الفكرة دي تماما لان فيها مجاذفة وخطورة وخصوصا علي البنات فارجوا الاحطيات لان احنا اصلا بنخاف من حكايات حب النت والكلام دة وخصوصا علي بناتنا سواء كانوا عابرات او مسيحيات بالاصل فايريت منشجعش الكلام دة 
وذلك لسوء النية الذي اصبح منشر بشراسة هذة الايام 
اما بالنسبة للاخ العابر صاحب الاقتراح ارجو منك الصبر والصلاة بلجاجة فليس الخلاص من 80 بالمائة من مشاكلة التنصر بالزواج 
فالزواج واختيار شريك الحياة هو اصلا موضوع في حد ذاتة يحتاج للصلاة ومعونة الله وليس بتدبير بشري علي الاطلاق   وشكرا


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (9 مايو 2012)

*طيب انا لسه ماتعمدتش والكنيسه اللى انا فيها شرط عندهم التلمذه الاول

قدامى كام شهر كده واتعمد بمشيئة الرب....

استنونى بقي.....

....

..
*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

*انا اهو اختى ويتنج جيس ينفع 
على الاقل انا شاعر ومليان مشاعر
واكيد مش هخليكى تحتاجى لى اى حاجة هههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (10 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا اهو اختى ويتنج جيس ينفع *​
> * على الاقل انا شاعر ومليان مشاعر*​
> * واكيد مش هخليكى تحتاجى لى اى حاجة هههههههههههههههه*​
> ​
> ​




ههههههههههههههههه

بس احسن اصدق واشبط :2:

ساعتها محدش هينقذك منى:spor24:

عريس ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي :t16:




​


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس احسن اصدق واشبط :2:
> 
> ...


*خهههههههههههههههههههههههههه حد يلا قى عريس مليان امان وحنية وطيبة
ويترفد وفوق دا كلة شاعر ومشاعر هيشعر بيكى وبكل شى فيكى هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (10 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *خهههههههههههههههههههههههههه حد يلا قى عريس مليان امان وحنية وطيبة*​
> * ويترفد وفوق دا كلة شاعر ومشاعر هيشعر بيكى وبكل شى فيكى هههههههههههههههههه*​
> ​





وبالنسبه للمهر والشبكه والشقه والعربيه والحساب اللى ف البنك ؟؟ :smil16:..
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> وبالنسبه للمهر والشبكه والشقه والعربيه والحساب اللى ف البنك ؟؟:smil16:..
> ​


*اة انا شمم بقا ريحة طمع بقا فى كل شى اة :scenic::scenic::scenic:
كل دى شروط عشان الزواج يا نهالر ابيض
لا متخفيش هحققلك اللى نفسك فيا بس كدج انتى تؤمرى
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
اوووووووووووكى وانا موافق بس المقابل اية القى زوجة تحن عليا
وتحس بيا ولا اية هههههههههههههههههه:2::2::2::2::2:
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *طيب انا لسه ماتعمدتش والكنيسه اللى انا فيها شرط عندهم التلمذه الاول
> 
> قدامى كام شهر كده واتعمد بمشيئة الرب....
> 
> ...



لية انتي تبع كنيسة اية ؟!


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لية انتي تبع كنيسة اية ؟!


*عندك سؤال جية فى معادو اخويا الحبيب*


----------



## عبير الورد (10 مايو 2012)

من حقك اخي تطرح هذا الموضوع لانه حساس ومهم عند العابرين بسبب ظروفهم الصعبة
ولكن زي ماقالوا الاخوة الامر يحتاج حرص لان هناك اشخاص يصطادون في الماء العكر
وفتح قسم للزواج قد يؤدي للضرر اكثر من الفائدة
الرب يساعدك وتجد العروس المناسبة


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *طيب انا لسه ماتعمدتش والكنيسه اللى انا فيها شرط عندهم التلمذه الاول
> 
> قدامى كام شهر كده واتعمد بمشيئة الرب....
> 
> ...


*التلمذه مهمه جدا 
والايمان الحقيقى بالرب يسوع يساعد على التعلم بسرعه
فكلنا كان مازال  بداخلنا بعض الرواسب من الخلفيه القديمه ولكن بنعمه الرب يتم التخلص منها مع التلمذه السليمه
الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وعقبال نوال نعمه المعموديه
*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لية انتي تبع كنيسة اية ؟!




انا بتتلمذ ف كنيسه انجيليه :t31:
ولكن المرشد بتاعتى ارثوذكسيه
وبندرس من كتب ابونا متى المسكين
​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

​


سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *التلمذه مهمه جدا
> والايمان الحقيقى بالرب يسوع يساعد على التعلم بسرعه
> فكلنا كان مازال  بداخلنا بعض الرواسب من الخلفيه القديمه ولكن بنعمه الرب يتم التخلص منها مع التلمذه السليمه
> الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وعقبال نوال نعمه المعموديه
> ...





انا بحترم رأى حضرتك جدا ورأى الكنيسه  

وف انتظار اشاره من الرب انه انا جهزت وساعتها محدش هيقدر يحوشنى:t31:


بس انا كنت عايزه اتعمد قبل الريس الجديد ما يجيي لحسن يطلع من اخواننا اياهم وحالي يقف:hlp:
​


----------



## kawasaki (13 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اقترح على ادارة المنتدى انشاء قسم خاص لزواج المتنصرين والمتنصرات لاننا نعلم حجم المشاكل الكبيرة التى تواجه المتنصرين والمتنصرات خلال وجودهم مع اسرهم هم محرمون من الكثير من النمو الروحى و لاستطيعون ممارسة امور دينهم المسيحى  لا يذهبون الى الكنيسة ولا يصومون  ولا يستطيعون اقتناء الكتاب المقدس ولا اقتاء الصليب ولا حتى صورة لليسوع المسيح او السيدة العذراء او احد القديسين ولا يحتفلون بالاعياد المسيحية مشاكل المتنصرين كثيرة جدا
> ولو استطعنا ان نوفق بين المتنصر والمتنصرة لكان ذلك سببا فى حل اكثر من 80% من المشاكل التى يواجهونها المتنصر
> المتنصر والمتنصرة لا يستطيون ان يتزوجوا من مسيحى عادى لانهم فى نظر المجتمع هم مسلمون ولا يعلمون بحقيقة ايمانهم بيسوع المسيح
> اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى ان تتبنى هذا الاقتراح  وان تضع الضوابط لدخول هذا القسم حتى لا يدخل ناس كدابين ويدعوان انهم متنصرين واعلم ان المنتدى يعلم من هم المتنصرين الحقيقين لان ادارة المنتدى بتتتصل بكل شخصيعلن انه متنصر حتى تتاكد من صدقه وقد حدث معى ذلك واتصل بى احد المشرفين فى المنتدى واجرى معى حوار لمدة ساعة كاملة وعرف منى كل شىء
> ...


 

مع الاحترام والتقدير
انسي 
مش احنا اللي هانتجوز 
هتتجوز ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو ربنا خد بيدك  وتعرفت علي واحده عابره 
امام اهلها واهلك هاتعملو كتب كتاب 
وتخش الجامع 
وتصلي المغرب جماعه
وتقول الهم صلي علي فلوكس وعلي ال فلوكس
والاهل بقي يجوا يزوروكم في البيت 
ولامنك عارف تعلق صليب 
ولا منك عارف تعلق صوره 
ويوم الجمعه تلاقي اخوها ولا ابوها جاي يزورك ويخدك تصلي الجمعه معاه
ولو عايز تروح الكنيسه انتا وهي تتناول  طول الطريق من بيتكوا لحد الكنيسه تبقي ماشي 
وانتا شايل دماغك ومركب مكانها جهاز رادار  مزود باشعه x  لحد ياخد باله منكوا
ياعم دانا بطولي  ورحت اتناول في كنيسه في منطقه محدش يعرفني فيها واتناولت 
وتمام وزي الفل وااخره حلاوه
روحت البيت لاقيت واحد بيسالني انتا كنت في الكنيسه النهارده بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وفلت منه بدهاء...


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 مايو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> انا بحترم رأى حضرتك جدا ورأى الكنيسه
> 
> وف انتظار اشاره من الرب انه انا جهزت وساعتها محدش هيقدر يحوشنى:t31:
> 
> ...


متخافيش الهك حى
الرب يرعاكى ويحافظ عليكى وعلى كل العابرين باسمه القدوس

[Q-BIBLE] *فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انى قد غلبت العالم ...*[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## KARMA777 (1 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو لما نقول ان المنتدى غير مختص بخدمه زى دى وأننا متخوفين من تعرض العابرين لمخاطر واننا معندناش امكانيات لرعاية اقتراح زى ده يبقى احنا مش حاسين بناركواا!!
> عموما لو ف اى تواصل بينك وبين اى كنيسه هيكون ده انسب حل وأمن طريق لتوفير فرصة زواج ومساعدتك ف كل اللى اتكلمت عنه
> ربنا معاك*




صح والمفروض ان الفكرة دى مش بعيدة عن اى عابر حقيييييقى

ومش محتاج لمنتدى عشان يتجوز 

بتمنالك التوفيق
​


----------



## KARMA777 (1 يونيو 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> مع الاحترام والتقدير
> انسي
> مش احنا اللي هانتجوز
> هتتجوز ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



لا يا اخى المفروض طالما اتنين عابرين اتجوزو وبداو حياة جديدة
ماحدش له حكم عليهم يعنى يسبهم بقى من الاهل ويعيشوا كانهم فى بلد اجنبى ولا يزورو حد ولا حد يزورهم ويروحو كنيسة براحتهم لان ماحدش له حكم عليهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2012)

مش صاحب الموضوع متجوز وعندو اولاد؟؟
هيتجوز متنصره ازاي وازاي بيفكر في الموضوع ده؟؟
والموضوع له سلبيات اكتر من الايجابيات
والعابر او المتنصر اكتر حاجه بيفكر فيها انو يتعمد ويخدم الرب...
واكتر  العابر المتزوج من مسلمه او العكس...صعب...........؟؟


----------



## just girl (3 يونيو 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> مع الاحترام والتقدير
> انسي
> مش احنا اللي هانتجوز
> هتتجوز ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


_*.. جميل اسلوبك.. مختلف *_
_*بتوضح ابعاد المعاناة بشكل كوميدى .. و بتفكرنى بانه شر البلية ما يضحك.. بحييك على اسلوبك وعرضك الذكى لابعاد المشكلة.. .*_
_*لكن اسمحلى اعزى نفسى واعزيك بكلمة ربنا " لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يُحب خاصته.. ولكن لانكم لستم من العالم، لكن انا اخترتكم من العالم".. .*_
_*واخرى.. " لان رئيس هذا العالم ياتى وليس له فيا شىء "*_
_*واخرى.. "لو كان العالم يضهدنى فسيتضهدكم............. وليس عبدُ ُ أعظم من سيده "*_

_*.... نراعى الاتى .. احنا عاوزيين نمشى بعكس اتجاه سير رئيس هذا العالم " ابليس ".. وبنحاول رغم التعب وذلاتنا فوسط الطريق اننا نحذو حذو المسيح طالبين الملىء بالروح المعزى*_
_*وفى حربوبنا وضيقاتنا حلاوة .. *_
_*لاننا نقترب فيها من الحبيب الذى احب حتى المنتهى*_
_*وكما قال الكتاب " صديق اللزق من الاخ ".. هو مشتهى *_
_*كل نفس... يبقى مبروك علينا سلامة الوصول *_
_*ونشكر ربنا ونقول * تكفينى نعمتك *... *_
_*اليس يكفينا ان ملكوت الله فى داخلنا .. !!*_

_*سلام المسيح ..... .*_


----------



## kawasaki (6 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> لا يا اخى المفروض طالما اتنين عابرين اتجوزو وبداو حياة جديدة





MIROLLA قال:


> ماحدش له حكم عليهم يعنى يسبهم بقى من الاهل ويعيشوا كانهم فى بلد اجنبى ولا يزورو حد ولا حد يزورهم ويروحو كنيسة براحتهم لان ماحدش له حكم عليهم




 اوك انا معاكي 
عن نفسي ممكن اتجوز واحده زيي  وبنعمه المسيح هاتعيش معايا زي الاميره

بس انا مش جبان ولا خواف ولما اهلي عرفوا انا واجهتهم بكل وضوح  وطبعا هما عملو معايا اللي مايتعملش مع انسان .حاولت افهمهم ان اللي انتوا فيه ده غلط  وتعالوا نتناقش بالعقل والمنطق 
بس للاسف .......الظاهر كده وهما صغيرين كانوا بياكلوا خلطبيطه بالصلصه كتير لحد ما مخهم بقي عايز غسيل ومكوا
طب طـــــــــــــز فيهم ..
ومشيت كده بهدومي بس وشحت شويه ونمت في محطه الاتوبيس يومين ولا همني والشيطان قعد يلاعبني حوريني ياكيكه  ......برضه ولا يهمني 
وبروح اتناول  واحضر اجتماعات عادي وزي الفل     
ونــــــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــــــــي...................
حد بس يقابلني ويقولي انتا رايح فين :t19:
بس برضه مش عارف لما اخد بنت ناس  هل انا ممكن اسبب لها مشاكل ؟؟؟؟؟
ابهدلها معايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكرت ان الواحد كده يتجوز ويروح يعيش في محافظه تانيه  وياسلام بقي لو تكون كلها مسيحين والكنيسه جنبينا  دا حتي الدنيا هاتبقي تمام
الواحد من كتر التفكير دماغو مش بتخش في التي شرت​


----------



## kawasaki (6 يونيو 2012)

just girl قال:


> _*.. جميل اسلوبك.. مختلف *_





just girl قال:


> _*بتوضح ابعاد المعاناة بشكل كوميدى .. و بتفكرنى بانه شر البلية ما يضحك.. بحييك على اسلوبك وعرضك الذكى لابعاد المشكلة.. .*_
> 
> _*لكن اسمحلى اعزى نفسى واعزيك بكلمة ربنا " لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يُحب خاصته.. ولكن لانكم لستم من العالم، لكن انا اخترتكم من العالم".. .*_
> 
> ...





تمام
شوفيلي بقي عروسه 
وانا اوعدكم في المسيح هادعي كل الاعضاء في الاكليل 
وانشالله محد حوش   اللي هايجي هايخد علبه فيها حته جاتوه وسندويتش بسطرمه
:new6:

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يونيو 2012)

*متابع ...... *


----------



## just girl (8 يونيو 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> تمام
> شوفيلي بقي عروسه
> وانا اوعدكم في المسيح هادعي كل الاعضاء في الاكليل
> وانشالله محد حوش اللي هايجي هايخد علبه فيها حته جاتوه وسندويتش بسطرمه
> :new6:​


 
عفواً.. هل كلامى غير مفهوم بالنسبة لك حتى تعى عكسه !!

*اى عروس يا اخى .. نفسك هى العروس التى جاءت لتنتظر العرس السماوى*

*اما العرس الارضى فلربما اعثرك ،، بدلاً من ان يذلل لك عقبات ما تظن ان تزول*

*العابرون فى حاجة تفهم واحتواء من الذين يعاملونهم من المسيحين،، والاستقرار ليس الزواج !*

*ارجو الا تجد معثرة فيما تتمناه ... .*

*احترامى*

*نصيحة : لا تستخدم اسم المسيح للعبث*

*كما اسلفت وقلت " اعدكم فالمسيح انى س...... "!!*

*عد الى صوابك يا أخاً.. .*


----------



## kawasaki (9 يونيو 2012)

*just girl*



just girl قال:


> عفواً.. هل كلامى غير مفهوم بالنسبة لك حتى تعى عكسه !!
> 
> *اى عروس يا اخى .. نفسك هى العروس التى جاءت لتنتظر العرس السماوى*
> *اظن ان مشاركتي في هذا الموضع تبين انني رافض لمبداء الزواج اساسا*
> ...


 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## christina 45 (9 يونيو 2012)

مسألة الزواج هذه كل المتنصرين يعانون منها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

just girl قال:


> *اى عروس يا اخى .. نفسك هى العروس التى جاءت لتنتظر العرس السماوى*


 *يعنى أية ؟؟؟ بلاش نعيش ؟؟*
*بلاش شغل ولا جواز ولا أسرة ولا أى حاجة ؟؟؟ ...*
*وننتظر العرس السماوى ؟؟!!*
*نروح نندفن ؟؟ ...وألا انا فاهم غلط ؟؟ والا أية ؟؟؟*
*بجد مش فاهم ..!!*
*



اما العرس الارضى فلربما اعثرك ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

برضه مش فاهم ...يعنى أية أعثرك ؟؟*
*



، والاستقرار ليس الزواج !

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أمال أية معنى الأستقرار ؟؟*


----------



## just girl (9 يونيو 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


* عفواً يا اخى ظننت ردك محاولة لاستخفاف بكلامى خاصة وانى ذاكرة المسيح فيه .. !.. يمكن انا غير مرنة درجة الا استوعب المزاح وانا جادة !!..*

*أأسف لسوء الفهم.... .*

*اما كلمة وعدك بالمسيح لم اعترض عليها فى ذاتها .. لكن لانك وعدت بما لن تستطيع ان تفعل وهو " انك تعزم كل اعضاء المنتدى لو تم زواجك باحدى العابرات " .. رئيته مزاحاً.. ورايت *
*انه لا يليق بمسار الحديث ولا برب المجد ان يذكر اسمه مزاحاً*

*هذا وفقط.. .*

*واكرر اسفى لسوء الفهم الذى بدر منى.. .*


----------



## just girl (9 يونيو 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
_أهلاً أستاذ :/ عبود.. شكراً لأخذك كلامى بعين الاعتبار  _



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى أية ؟؟؟ بلاش نعيش ؟؟*
> *هذا يرجع لمفهومك الشخصى عن كيفية ان * تعيش *.. .*
> *بلاش شغل ولا جواز ولا أسرة ولا أى حاجة ؟؟؟ ...*
> *وننتظر العرس السماوى ؟؟!!*
> ...


 
*شرفت بك أ. /.. عبـــود*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

just girl قال:


> *شرفت بك أ. /.. عبـــود*


 *الشرف ليا ...*
*بس ما فهمتش ولا كلمة من اللى قلتيهم ..سامحينى*
*يعنى أية *
*" نفَسك" هى العروس التى جاءت لتنتظر العرس السماوى ؟؟!*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الشرف ليا ...*
> *بس ما فهمتش ولا كلمة من اللى قلتيهم ..سامحينى*
> *يعنى أية *
> *" نفَسك" هى العروس التى جاءت لتنتظر العرس السماوى ؟؟!*




*
المقصود بالنفس هو (( النفس البشرية )) سواء للرجل أو المرأة 

والنفس البشرية نشبهها ..............(( بالعروس )) 

المقصود بالعُرس السماوى هو .........((فرح لقاء النفس البشرية بالرب يسوع )) 

والعضوة هنا تقصد :ـــ

أنها تُفضل أن تعيش .........(( بتول )) أى بدون زواج 

وأثناء حياتها على الأرض تتهيأ وتستعد (( روحياً )) 

فى إنتظار العُرس السماوى الحقيقى ...

الذى هو لقائها مع الرب يسوع لتعيش معه حياة أبدية 
* 
+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## kawasaki (10 يونيو 2012)

just girl قال:


> * عفواً يا اخى ظننت ردك محاولة لاستخفاف بكلامى خاصة وانى ذاكرة المسيح فيه .. !.. يمكن انا غير مرنة درجة الا استوعب المزاح وانا جادة !!..*





just girl قال:


> *ولا يهمك ياستي احنا كلنا اخوات في المسيح*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 اسفك ده فوج فوج فوج راسي
:sami6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

*انا مش مع فكرة ان المنتدى ينظم قسم لزواج العابرين .. بس مش معنى كلامى ان العابرين ميتجوزوش .. لازم يكون لهم طرق تبع الكنيسة التابعين ليها و تبع الكهنة اللى عمدوهم عشان يكون مضمون ان الانسان دة عابر بجد مش مجرد واحد داخل يلعب او عامل تمثيلية ... و اعذرونى انى اعترض على الناس اللى بتتكلم عن العابرين على اساس انهم ملايكة او مترفعين عن احتياجات البشر و غير محتاجين للزواج و المفترض يتبتلو .. لان بولس الرسول نفسه قال 
" ولكن اقول لغير المتزوجين وللارامل انه حسن لهم اذا لبثوا كما انا. ولكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم فليتزوجوا.لان التزوج اصلح من التحرق " (1كو 7 :8-9 ) 
هما بشر يكفيهم انهم سابو الحرية و الرحرحة فى شرائع اخرى و جم للمسيحية بالتزامها بزوجة واحدة و عدم وجود طلاق .. فبعد ماكان مسموحلهم كل حاجة امنعهم عن الحقوق المتاحة لاى مسيحى ؟ اصعب الحياة عليهم اكتر ؟ يبقى حرام علينا حتى

لكن احتياطيا و من اجل امان العابرين الصادقين لا يصلح ان المنتدى يكون طرف فى الزواج .. ممكن العلاقات الشخصية لو عابر على علاقة قوية بشخصية مسيحية من اللى ساعدوه فى قبول المسيح و يعرف عابرين اخرين ويساعدهم على التعارف ممكن برضه فيه طرق كتير للتعارف و الزواج بطرق أكثر امانًا مليون مرة عن الانترنت 
ربنا مع كل العابرين و يساعدهم على الحياة الجديدة دى *


----------



## kawasaki (10 يونيو 2012)

وبعدين ياجماعه خلاصه الكلام علشان دمغنا وجعتنا
الكلام للعابرين 
اللي عايز يتجوز  امامه طريق واحد لاغير 
(الكنيسه اللي انتا اتولدت فيها والاب الكاهن المتوليك)
غير كده
انسي وخد البنسه
تقولي اصل انا عرفت فلانه علي الفيس بوك . اصل انا شيت مع علان في رساله خاصه
هاقولك روح وتعالي الصبح بدري
وخلي بالك
هاتتجوز  يبقي لازم تعرف انك واخد واحده مش بنت ناس وبس لا دي بنت الاب السماوي
يسوع المسيح له المجد يعني تفكر في ظروفك  الاول   تقدر تعيشها حياه كريمه ولا لاء
هاتقدر تكون سند ليها وهيا سند ليك  ولا لاء
وخد بالك
انتا وهي لما رب المجد يأذن انكوا تتجوزا هاتخشوا الكنيسه لاتمام الاكليل  هاتخش انتا وهي علي رجليكوا زي الشطار الحلوين   تطلعوا ايه؟؟
واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
مش ولد وبنت لاء  واحد
كان زمان يقولك ايه  ايام التخلف والجهل الاعمي 
((بقلشيني نفسك  وهي ترد بقلشتك نفسي
وانا قبلت البقلشه منك))
انما احنا بنتكلم في حياه جديده ..حياه ابديه...حياه شخص واحد مش شخصين
شخصين ليهم قلب وعقل واحد اجتمع علي معرفه النور الحقيقي والخلاص
فلوكس عليه اللعنه قال علي ربه ان ليه تسعه وتسعون اسم

اقولك ان بقي علي حاجه
+الله محبه+
شوف انتا بقي المحبه تقدر تعمل بيها ايه وتخدم بيها ازاي​


----------



## kawasaki (10 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا مش مع فكرة ان المنتدى ينظم قسم لزواج العابرين .. بس مش معنى كلامى ان العابرين ميتجوزوش .. لازم يكون لهم طرق تبع الكنيسة التابعين ليها و تبع الكهنة اللى عمدوهم عشان يكون مضمون ان الانسان دة عابر بجد مش مجرد واحد داخل يلعب او عامل تمثيلية ... و اعذرونى انى اعترض على الناس اللى بتتكلم عن العابرين على اساس انهم ملايكة او مترفعين عن احتياجات البشر و غير محتاجين للزواج و المفترض يتبتلو .. لان بولس الرسول نفسه قال *
> *" ولكن اقول لغير المتزوجين وللارامل انه حسن لهم اذا لبثوا كما انا. ولكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم فليتزوجوا.لان التزوج اصلح من التحرق " (1كو 7 :8-9 ) *
> *هما بشر يكفيهم انهم سابو الحرية و الرحرحة فى شرائع اخرى و جم للمسيحية بالتزامها بزوجة واحدة و عدم وجود طلاق .. فبعد ماكان مسموحلهم كل حاجة امنعهم عن الحقوق المتاحة لاى مسيحى ؟ اصعب الحياة عليهم اكتر ؟ يبقى حرام علينا حتى*
> 
> ...


تمام  اوي   اوجزت وافيت​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعه احنا بنى آدمين من لحم و دم..المتنصرين بشر زى المسيحيين بالولاده

كون البلد المتخلفه دى سالبانا حقوقنا لا يعنى اننا نفرط فيها

لكن الحكمه مطلوبه ف الاختيار والتنفيذ

كون فيه متنصر او متنصره مش عايز يتجوز ده رأيه وهو حر فيه

وكون واحد تانى نفسه يلاقي شريك حياته ويعيش زى البنى آدميين فدى برده حريته الشخصيه

البنت اللى يتجوزها يجيبها من الكنيسه ..يقابلها ف الشارع.. يجيبها من الشات ..يلاقيها ف كيس شيبسي 

كل واحد حر وكل واحد مسئول عن اختياره

أنا متنصره وعايزه أتجوز و شايفه ان ده حقي وهاخده لو مش ف البلد دى يبقي ف أى بلد تانيه محترمه 

تدينى حقوقى الادميه

ورأيي الشخصي أنا ضد فكرة ارتباط اى حد من خلال النت و ضد ارتباط متنصرين في بلد زى بلدنا المتخلفه 

دى لما له من أثر سلبي على أمن وسلامة  الزوجين والأولاد بعد كده

أنا أؤمن انه الفتره الجايه فيه حقايق كتير هتتغير فى مصر بس لازم نصلي..بس.


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *والعضوة هنا تقصد :ـــ*
> *أنها تُفضل أن تعيش .........(( بتول )) أى بدون زواج *


 *آآآآآآآآآآآه ...آآدى نون طارت :new6:*
*أنا ضد فكرة تكوين قسم لتزويج *
*المتنصرين والمتنصرات*
*الأحياء منهم والأموات *
*اللى لفت نظرى ..واحد او واحدة تقول طنشوا أهاليكوا وروحوا عيشوا بعيد عن الناس*
*وناس تانية بتقول *
*خليك بتول *
*طبعا كل واحد حُر فى رأيه ورأيه يُحترم ...*
*كل سؤالى كان عن ( عروس السماء ) لأنى مافهمتهاش بجد *
*وتم التوضيح يا ملكة ...*
*جازاكى الله عنى وعن أمثالى كل خير ...*
*شوفى لنا عروسة سلف بقى لغاية آخر الشهر ...:new6::new6:*


----------



## أَمَة (11 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> يا جماعه احنا بنى آدمين من لحم و دم..المتنصرين بشر زى المسيحيين بالولاده​
> 
> كون البلد المتخلفه دى سالبانا حقوقنا لا يعنى اننا نفرط فيها​
> لكن الحكمه مطلوبه ف الاختيار والتنفيذ​
> ...


 
كل ما ذكرتِ يستحق التقدير ويدل على إدراك للواقع وأمل في المستقبل.

واهم ما قلتِ هو المكتوب في الأحمر.


----------



## christina 45 (11 يونيو 2012)

*أسرة مع بعضينا ههههه *


----------



## محب مايكل (12 يونيو 2012)

انا مؤيد للفكرة 

رغم انني لا احتك بالمسيحيين العرب كثيرا (ولا المتنصرين) الا ان المسيحيين العرب يخافون من المتنصرين وكثير منهم لا يتضامن مع المتنصرين , بل انا اعرف كثيريين من المتنصرين الذين لا يلقوا قبول بين المجتمعات المسيحية العربية ,ويتم الخوف منهم او تجاهلهم ولكن في المقابل اجد انسجام اكثر بين المتنصريين وتفاهم اكثر.  

ان دعم مثل هذا الامر هو واجب ديني على كل مسيحي بدل ان يتم ترك المتنصرين في وحل  لا يعرفوا ان يخرجوا منه الا بالاعتماد على انفسهم


----------



## أَمَة (12 يونيو 2012)

محب مايكل قال:


> انا مؤيد للفكرة
> 
> رغم انني لا احتك بالمسيحيين العرب كثيرا (ولا المتنصرين) الا ان المسيحيين العرب يخافون من المتنصرين وكثير منهم لا يتضامن مع المتنصرين , بل انا اعرف كثيريين من المتنصرين الذين لا يلقوا قبول بين المجتمعات المسيحية العربية ,ويتم الخوف منهم او تجاهلهم ولكن في المقابل اجد انسجام اكثر بين المتنصريين وتفاهم اكثر.
> 
> ان دعم مثل هذا الامر هو واجب ديني على كل مسيحي بدل ان يتم ترك المتنصرين في وحل  لا يعرفوا ان يخرجوا منه الا بالاعتماد على انفسهم


 

ليه ما يكون خوف المسيحيين العرب على المتنصرين وليس منهم! ولذلك يحاولون تجنب المشاكل التي ستحصل للطرفين.

معك حق ان دعمهم واجب ديني... 
الرب لا ينساهم وهو الذي يساعدهم في إعتمادهم على أنفسهم.


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2012)

محب مايكل قال:


> انا مؤيد للفكرة
> 
> رغم انني لا احتك بالمسيحيين العرب كثيرا (ولا المتنصرين) الا ان المسيحيين العرب يخافون من المتنصرين وكثير منهم لا يتضامن مع المتنصرين , بل انا اعرف كثيريين من المتنصرين الذين لا يلقوا قبول بين المجتمعات المسيحية العربية ,ويتم الخوف منهم او تجاهلهم ولكن في المقابل اجد انسجام اكثر بين المتنصريين وتفاهم اكثر.
> 
> ان دعم مثل هذا الامر هو واجب ديني على كل مسيحي بدل ان يتم ترك المتنصرين في وحل  لا يعرفوا ان يخرجوا منه الا بالاعتماد على انفسهم



*المشكلة تكمن فى امكانية أختراق متنصريين وهميين .... أو متنصرين أمثال يهوذا, وهذا أمر وارد, تم تجنيدهم لأصطياد المتنصرين..... وبذلك يكون القسم عبارة عن فخ لأصطياد الأولاد والبنات وتصفيتهم ... سواء تصفية جسدية أو فكرية ... لذا دعونا نفكر سويا فى تأمين القسم ....*


----------



## christina 45 (12 يونيو 2012)

الزواج من النت يبقى خطير......


----------



## محب مايكل (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الرد اختي امة واخي صوت صارخ 

لكن الهدف من وضعي للرد ليس لنقاش الزواج بل لفتح اعين المسيحيين على بعض مايمر به المتنصرين , ونعم اتفق ان هناك كثيرون مخادعين يريدون اصطياد الناس , وان كان الرسل قد تخوفوا من بولس , فما بال الناس الان  بمتنصرين امثالنا.. ولكن يظل هناك متنصرين حقيقيون ويعانون من مشاكل حقيقة , فلا مجتمع متقبلهم , ولا مسيحيين عرب متقبلينهم

انا اذكر اول مرة دخلت كنيسة عربية مع مسيحي عربي , كان مثل البيت لي! لاول مرة اشعر ان هناك اناس يتكلموا بلغتي ويفهموا فكري لكن مع الاسف ليس كل المتنصريين محظوظين بان ينالوا مثل هذه الفرصة النادرة . ولذلك اتفق مع صاحب الموضوع بان تعملوا على تشكيل ولو شبكة سرية لنمو المتنصريين روحيا وحتى زواجهم اذا احتاج الامر .  بدل من ترك الناس بلا اي توجيه


----------



## iBassam (31 يناير 2013)

مااعرف شو بدي علق!!! قدر ومكتوب

نصيحة اتزوج مسيحية و انت شب ماراح تكون اي مشاكل و في شباب مسلمين كثير متزوجين مسيحيات للاسف(شي محزن)

لذالك اعتقد مافي مشكلة بزواجك من مسيحية او عابرة لكن الآسي والمعاناة من نصيب خواتنا المسيحيات الجدد(العابرات) لان المجتمع الاسلامي يرفض زواج مسلمه (في البطاقة) من مسيحي واذا فكرت تعلن ايمانها ممكن تسببله مشكله


وعلي فكرة تقدر تتجوز مسلمه وتحاول تكسبها و تعرفها علي الرب يسوع



ألرب يبارك حياتك وتلاقي بنت الحلال الي تعيش معاها في احضان الرب يسوع


----------

